# wifi using bluetooth dongle...



## anilthomas26 (Nov 14, 2006)

i have a vsnl connection that uses an adsl modem to connect ma desktop to the net......

can i use a bluetooth dongle and use this connection to connect a laptop to the net ????

that is...instead of using a wireless router.......


----------



## jack// ani (Nov 14, 2006)

yes


----------



## anilthomas26 (Nov 14, 2006)

nice to hear that......cud i know how ???......

nd i dont wanna use a mobile with gprs or something like that.....i need to connect via my adsl modem.....


----------



## assasin (Nov 14, 2006)

U need 2 USB Bluetooth dongles for that.One will be on ur desktop and d other on ur laptop.Create a Personal Area Network and share the internet connection.Disadvantage is  that ur desktop will be on when u'll surf on the laptop.


----------



## anilthomas26 (Nov 14, 2006)

sry but i am a newbie........how od i create the personal area network.... ????


----------



## assasin (Nov 14, 2006)

If ur using XP Sp2den go to CTRL Panel -> Network Connections.Dere u'll find
"Bluetooth Network Connection".use it to pair ur desktop and ur laptop and share the internet connection.


----------



## anilthomas26 (Nov 15, 2006)

thnks man...lemme c..


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Nov 18, 2006)

But this will work for an area of about 100 mtrs around yopur desktop only


----------

